# COLD SMOKED CHEESE ROUND #3 (ALL THE PICS)



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

Well cheese smoking #3 was a success! 4 hours with the apple wood. ZERO MELT. All labeled and vacum packed. Another fun day with the Bayou Classic stick burner. (several pics)


----------



## maplenut (Jan 17, 2019)

Looking good.

I have a block of pepper jack resting from a smoke 2 weeks ago. Tomorrow will be the grand opening and if it is good I will be doing a big cheese smoking event myself!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

maplenut said:


> Looking good.
> 
> I have a block of pepper jack resting from a smoke 2 weeks ago. Tomorrow will be the grand opening and if it is good I will be doing a big cheese smoking event myself!


That sounds great! Let us know how it turned out. I am new to the cheese deal but I am ALL in. Love it!


----------



## Joe L (Jan 17, 2019)

With the vacuum seal, how long do you expect these to stay fresh?


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

Joe L said:


> With the vacuum seal, how long do you expect these to stay fresh?


From what I have read on this site they can go for many many months. Even years. I am new to the cheese smoking deal.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 17, 2019)

Joe L said:


> With the vacuum seal, how long do you expect these to stay fresh?


I had some that was over a year old , that was fantastic . I have some cheddar that I did last March 2017 . Might open some and see how it is .


----------



## Joe L (Jan 17, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I had some that was over a year old , that was fantastic . I have some cheddar that I did last March 2017 . Might open some and see how it is .


Wow, thats great. I have been really interested in buying a vacuum sealer. If and when I do, cheese will be a new thing to try!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I had some that was over a year old , that was fantastic . I have some cheddar that I did last March 2017 . Might open some and see how it is .[/I have several blocks now. Gonna try one in about three weeks. I plan on aging most of it for several months.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 18, 2019)

Third times a charm, nice job. I don't think I've every seen someone put a temp probe in their cheese before.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## noggin (Jan 19, 2019)

Joe L said:


> With the vacuum seal, how long do you expect these to stay fresh?


I used to wrap really tightly in saran wrap then put them in a ziploc.  I had about 10% that lasted a year, the rest were moldy.  Since I've started vacuum sealing immediately upon finishing the cold smoke, I've had almost all of them last over a year (at least the ones that didn't get eaten by that time).


----------



## dave17a (Jan 25, 2019)

Got some xsharp, 2015. Waiting till 2020 election to open. Vac sealed of course. Try them corndog pellets. Really good, even though they smell like grass burning o my a little sweeter


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 25, 2019)

dave17a said:


> Got some xsharp, 2015. Waiting till 2020 election to open. Vac sealed of course. Try them corndog pellets. Really good, even though they smell like grass burning o my a little sweeter


Ok. Was curious. When can I taste a block that I have smoked? I'm new to the cheese game but I'm hooked!!!!


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 25, 2019)

Have you tried it? Smoking with dust in a tray, mines edible right out of the smoker but of course its better after a week or two.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 25, 2019)

Didn't realize that said corndog. Corn cob. Ate the corn cob a month later. Pretty good. That's the earliest I have ever ate. They say a couple weeks or so. Chef Jimmy says you should be able to eat right out of smoker. I let mine rest at room temp covered loosely overnight then vacpac. No sweats when sealed, as in dry.


----------

